# Nice Howler for sale



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I just finished this one today. Asking 50.00 shipped























View attachment StrangerHowls.wav


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking call Rich, and the sound on that one is awesome.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice,I agre on the sound, its great


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

i like it too. nice raspy bark!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Another masterpiece right there!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a sweet color horn. Very nice Rich!
Mark


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, the above pictured howler is now owned by CallMaker.

Please consider this howler as SOLD.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice grab Callmaker!


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks, Rich is the man! He sounds better than a real coyote.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

callmaker said:


> thanks, Rich is the man! He sounds better than a real coyote.


------------------------------
Mark,
Thanks for the kind words. I do blow calls every single day, and when you blow on those things long enough then you are bound to learn a little something. The neighbors really love me.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

You still have neighbors lol? I bet they know what one sounds like!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> ------------------------------
> Mark,
> Thanks for the kind words. I do blow calls every single day, and when you blow on those things long enough then you are bound to learn a little something. The neighbors really love me.


Making calls certainly made me a better and playing a tune...... Not a better neighbor LOL


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Got it today. Spot on!!!!!!!!! One great howler ,







) Yessss! Driving the neighbors nuts, lol. Cant wait to try it in the field. Thank you Rich, Mark


----------

